# Udruga RODA > Komentari na tekstove s portala >  Andrea Robertson: Beba u polozaju zatkom

## BusyBee

Novi tekst je na portalu. Uzivajte!

----------


## TinnaZ

dobar tekst!

----------


## zmaj

ah...evo su prošla 4mjeseca...i ja sam još   :Crying or Very sad:   kad se sjetim... moj mali slatki zadak... dao Bog da moje ostale bebice budu rođene prirodno i sigurno...

----------


## Lids

Da, tekst je super! Jedini je problem što se ti štapići divljeg pelina baš i ne mogu nabaviti kod nas. Okrenula sam brdo brojeva biljnih ljekarni, Biovegu, Ethno1...nitko za takvo što nije ni čuo. :/ 

Već par tjedana radimo vježbe, slušamo glazbu, nagovaramo se...
Polako sam već počela gubiti nadu da će se moja beba okrenuti (sada smo ušli u 36. tjedan)!  Znam da do samog kraja ima šanse da se beba predomisli, ali ona je sve veća, a mjesta je sve manje za takav manevr.
Planirali smo roditi na stolčiću i to je nekako bila i jedina opcija.
Princeza moja hoće na carski, izgleda!
Voljeli bi ipak probati još i sa štapićima, a ak ne bu išlo  :Rolling Eyes:  
Tnx

----------


## marta

Za stapice trebas se obratiti ljudima koji rade akupunkturu.

----------


## Lids

Jesam i to. Nitko tko radi sa štapićima ih ne želi prodati. Imaju ih za svoje potrebe i uglavnom ih nabavljaju u Grazu. (Kontaktirala sam ih nekoliko i svi kažu isto.) Koliko sam uspjela saznati, kod nas je Pamel dobavljač (uz iglice i dr. opremu), ali oni su mi preporučili tretman akupunkture, ograđuju se i smatraju da se "takvo što ne radi na svoju ruku". 
Možda još i odem... a možda je i vrijeme da se skuliram i da pustim bebu da dođe onako kako ona hoće...pa sad, makar to bio i carski.
Radit ću vježbe i dalje

----------


## ms. ivy

lids, pa i ne mora značiti da ćeš završiti na carskom, osim ako ti je draže odmah odabrati carski nego ne-prirodni vaginalni porod.

----------


## marta

> Jesam i to. Nitko tko radi sa štapićima ih ne želi prodati. Imaju ih za svoje potrebe i uglavnom ih nabavljaju u Grazu. (Kontaktirala sam ih nekoliko i svi kažu isto.) Koliko sam uspjela saznati, kod nas je Pamel dobavljač (uz iglice i dr. opremu), ali oni su mi preporučili tretman akupunkture, ograđuju se i smatraju da se "takvo što ne radi na svoju ruku". 
> Možda još i odem... a možda je i vrijeme da se skuliram i da pustim bebu da dođe onako kako ona hoće...pa sad, makar to bio i carski.
> Radit ću vježbe i dalje


I mislila sam da odes nekome tko to radi. Moje osobno misljenje je da se stapici i ne trebaju koristiti na svoju ruku, bez akupunturologa, bar ne u pocetku.

----------


## Lids

U Vž su mi odmah rekli carski. Kao, podrazumjeva se. Ne znam bih li trebala inzistirati da neću carski. Istina je da carski zapravo do par dana uopće nije bio niti opcija za razmišljanje. I ne samo carski...Od samog početka smo znali da idemo roditi u Vž na stolčiću. Ful smo se pripremili. Trudnoća je fenomenalna od samog početka. Za poželjeti svakoj! Bez mučnina, krvna slika -kaže moj gyn, kakvu već dugo nije vidio kod trudnica. Tlak, beba-sve 5. Spremni za stolčić. Samo nek se još moje malo zlato okrene! Ali, sve je izvjesnije da neće.
Ovo nam je sad skroz nova situacija.

----------


## ms. ivy

na tvojem mjestu pitala bih da mi objasne zašto isključivo carski, pa i potražila drugo mišljenje. ako nema drugog načina da se beba sigurno rodi - tako je kako je. ali možda i ima.

u svakom slučaju, želim ti sreću.   :Smile:

----------


## kikin@

Moja bebica je bila na zadak... I rodila sam na carski!
Živa je, zdrava i prekrasna i to ne bi mijenjala ni za šta!
I mi smo se pripremali za prirodni porod, vježbe sa fizioterapeutom, disanje... Ali bez potrebe!
Voljela bih jedino da nisam rodila pod općom anestezijom, pa da sam je mogla vidjeti kad se rodila ili da je muž mogao prisustvovati porodu, pa da joj je on mogao poželjeti dobrodošlicu, onako malenoj i prestrašenoj.

----------


## zeko

I moja je beba rođena na zadak... U Rijeci nisu htjeli ni čuti za carski... Svaka im čast za to...  Porod je prošao super...
Još uvijek se čudim činjenici da u većini ostalih rodilišta zadak automatski ide na carski  :?  A da ne govorim o drugim europskim zemljama
Riječko rodilište   :Heart:

----------


## ninik

moja beba je bila okrenuta na zadak!
mantrali smo, vježbali, nagovarali...i okrenula se! :D 
izavršili na carskom jer se pri okretanju zaplela u pupčanu vrpcu i nije mogla jadnica ni mrdnut!
ali bitno da je sve prošlo ok!
i poanta, ima nade za okretanje!!!!

----------


## Felix

vidim da se u tekstu ne spominje homeopatija, sto smatram da je steta jer je meni definitivno pomogla da se beba okrene. stovise, okrenuo se odmah nakon prve kuglice  :Smile:  

*Lids*, svakako bih ti savjetovala da pokusas s homeopatijom.

----------


## Gogica 24

moja sestrična pokušala većinu ovoga ali mali tvrdoglavko se nije okrenuo  :Nope:   i doktorica ju priprema za carski.

----------


## ms. ivy

zašto, jako velika beba ili neki nezgodan položaj?

----------

Rodila zadkom u riječkom rodilištu prije 5mjeseci i 9 dana...carski nije bio opcija,dok je sve ok sa mamom i bebom oni guraju vaginalni prirodni porod i zato im   :Heart:

----------


## ronin

Nakon uzv-a u 33.tjednu krećem s homeopatijom da se cura okrene,
ima vremena još,no nekako sumnjam u to,objašnjenje sam pronašla u ovom odličnom tekstu

u ovoj trudnoći posteljica mi je  nisko,i vidim da je po tekstu A.Robertson to na neki način prirodna zaštita  bebe od preranog porođaja

Oba dečka su mi nakon 20. tjedna bila glavom nadolje tako da mi je ovo novost, no s obzirom na carski rez prilikom rađanja starijeg djeteta -mislim da me nitko ne bi htio vaginalno poroditi.  :Sad:

----------

